# ?

## z-z-z

,  , , !
        ,    (  ),   : "   ?, ?"  - ...     : ",   ,   ..." (,       ,      )... 
    ???
..   ,             ???

----------


## Akilah

,   .    .

----------


## z-z-z

,         ?
      ,    )))

----------


## Akilah

,     ,       .    ,              .      .     ,    .  .          "" ,  ,     .  ,

----------


## 72

> ,     ,       .    ,              .      .     ,    .  .          "" ,  ,     .  ,


  ,      .      .   -  . ,   ,       (          -, , -     )       .   (   228.1 )       ,    .   ,     ,     228 .
 ,        ,        ,           ,  -  100 %,    .
  \.   .  .  \, .  % 80\20 .    -     .   ,     98%      .      100%     . ,    ,   80 %    .

    .      (     90 %  ),    ,    :     ( ,      ..),    .   ,  . 
  -100%  ,     ,            .     100%.   .      1-3  .
:     ()???
PS  :   ,     ,  .

----------


## z-z-z

* 72*, !     :   ,     ,  -  ...         -?
 ,   , ..  ,     ...
     ..   ?

----------


## 72

> [          -?
>       ..   ?


    .       .   ?   ,     ,    . ..     ,      -  .              ,  ,  ,     - ,      (      :Big Grin: ).        (  ,    ,   ,   ,     " ")    -      .
?    ,      .

----------


## Den98

.
 .   .              (  )   .   ,   , ....?

----------


## chk

.    ,   ,       "  "    ,                  ,      -2.,     ,             .       90    ,     .. 
        ,  ,  ,   .         .  (    ,   ,   ,      ),     ,            ,      .
,      .        ,        ,    ,    ,    .. (     ,     , (),        .

----------


## marmot

:           .  :Wow:    .     ,    .
 ,       .      .
  ,     (   ,    )

----------


## 72

> ,     (   ,    )


  .           .  ,        . 

  98  . ,  chk   90%  ,       ,    .

----------


## 72

> .
>  .   .              (  )   .   ,   , ....?


 ?         ?  


> ,       "  "    ,


 , *     .*      .     ,          .        (),         ,       .        ,    (   ).
98,    ,         (  )        .      , ..         .  ,      (  ).    .      ,  ,  .
        (, ).  ,  - .  ,     ,      .      . , ,       .        - 100%   .

----------


## 72

. ,    ,   .          ,     .        50         ,     .

----------

:      .   .     .    .  .       .   .  .     .    " ",    . .      .
       ,      ,   .       ...
     .    ...

----------


## 72

.


> ,       "  " ** ,


    \  ?    .   ?    ?



> -2


?      


> 24  2002 . N 73


 *  -1.*



> 90


?   .     .



> ,        ,    ,    ,    .. (     ,     , (),        .


         ,         1 %.
   ,  .

----------


## 72

> .


!         ,          ,    .          .  -.             . .      , ,   
   -,    .. -     .

----------

> !


    .     -.  -    .      ,   .    ,        .    ,    "".          .       ...

----------


## 72

> -


    .   ,         .  ,      .     ,    .
 :  ,   ,    20%.       3500 .       .

----------


## Den98

> (, ).  ,  - .  ,     ,      .      . , ,       .        - 100%   .


      ,     - ,     ,     "".
    ,     ,        .    ,    , ..  .

----------

, .         .        -  .   ()    - .    .    ,   ,          .        .  ,      "  "!!!   ?!     .      ?

----------


## 72

.   . ,  ,     .  ,      (  ),        -1.      .

----------


## Garold

> :  ,   ,    20%.       3500 .       .


-  ,            .       ,       .

----------


## 72

> .


  :Big Grin:

----------

?

----------


## 72

,    .

----------

!!!! , -   ,       ?   ,           ,       .

----------


## 72

,  ,   .     .     .    .    ,   ,             .    10 -20  .           . 
     ,  .

----------


## -

,         .           :
        .        ()    ,   .     .    ,  .  .       ?

----------


## 72

.              .    ,       .    ,       .  ,   .   ,  "" -.     


> (   ),           ,    (   )           ,            ( ),     ,         -     (      )


.         20 %.            .

----------


## -

.
  ,       ,   ?        ,  ,   .
    -    ?

----------


## 72

.       .    ,    ,        .
,    ,            (. ).        .
    -1,               .  ,   ?
,           , ,      .

----------


## -

,     . , ,       .       .      ,  -         ?

----------


## Poltag

*  72* _(  !)_

(  ,    .)???
   .5 "       ..."     .      ...

----------


## 72

> ,  -         ?


.    .  ,       . 
 ,             .

----------


## 72

> [    .5 "       ..."     .      ...


, ,     ,          .     .

----------


## -

72,  !

----------


## Poltag

* 72*

      ...  ,   ,        ... :Smilie:

----------

72

,     .
  ,   ( )

----------


## 72

?    ,       .

----------


## pretty

,      ,   .   .      "    ".. ,  ..
    -  ...       ?       ?

----------


## 72

\      ,      .       ,  \  100%.     \     .

----------


## pretty

!
       ,  ?

----------


## 19

,              ()      .
    !!!

----------


## 72

> .           .  ,    *    .*


   .    . 19, ,   .

----------

> . ,    ,   .          ,     .        50         ,     .


     :    ,  .        .    ,      . ..    .    , ,    .       .         .     .  1 ,      .      ,     .   , ..  .  2300. ,       ,    ?     - ,    ?
!

----------

,   , ,  ,      .... .....
   ?    -? 
  ,    .....

 .   ,    -  .    .    . ,     . .     .   .    .    ,   ,      .      ,  -  ,  / ( ,     ).  ()   ,  .  .....  7(!!!!)   ,   -.     (   !)      .   ,           .  !  ....
    ?     -. ,    -- --.      /      .  .        ? ,      ? ,   ......  :Embarrassment: 

    ?    ,  ,       .         -     ?  -?   :Wow:

----------


## 72

> :    ,  .        .


2300      ?         .   .     ( ,       -       ,     ,         (, ),      . :   10000 .,   40%,   4000 \.   .    ,           ,    .
    ,   .   ( )  ,      ,      \.       .     , ,        , ..   .          ,      .  - .
 ,      ,   .

----------


## 72

> ,   , ,  ,       :


    , .     ,  ? ?

----------

!




> . ....   ,           ,    .


 2300 -    .     2007 .     2007.     -    ?
  ,     ?     ,   3-  1 , .. ,  ,      .  1-   - . 
  :            (   ,         )         ,    ?
.

----------

. 20-   ,   ,          .         . 23-          .
    "",      "". 
    :     ,         (      180 , ..   ),      (         ),                   .
           .        ,        .  ,        .
       .
 .
          ? 
      ""   ?
  .          ( )      ?   ,    ?
     ,       ?

----------


## 19

> .    . 19, ,   .


   .     ,        .    ?
    (      )       .      ?
     .

----------


## 72

> 2300 -    .     2007 .     2007.     -    ?
>   ,     ?     ,


,   .      ,   ,   (  ).   .


> (   ,         )


      ?   .   .

----------


## 72

> ? 
>       ""   ?
>   .          ( )      ?   ,    ?
>      ,       ?


         .     .  ?   ?    , ..  "".     ,  , .

----------


## 72

> .    ?
>     (      )       .      ?
>      .


   \  .    ,   .     .     .         .

----------

> .     .  ?   ?    , ..  "".     ,  , .


  ,  .
   ?
    ?
              ""?
      -       ?     ""      ?
         ?
 -  .

----------

> ,   .      ,   ,   (  ).   .      ?   .   .


 .
  2007   .
    .  - .

----------


## 72

> ,  .
> 1.1.    ?
> 1.     ?
> 2.               ""?
> 3.       -       ? 4.     ""      ?
> 5.          ?
>  -  .


1.1. -   .      ,       \,        .     ,     ,  .      .        .
1.    ,     ,    .        ,  -   100 000.
2.      .     .     ""  ,      .   ,           , ..      .   ,           ,   ,    ? , ,      ,           .
3.    .
4.       .    ,        .
5.         .         ,      .
 ,        ,        . 


> ,        .


       .

----------

> .  ?   ?


    .   .   ???   ?
        .      ?

----------


## 72

,  .     .     .

----------


## 72

> .   .


,  ,   ?  ?

----------

> ,  ,   ?  ?


  .    .       .

----------


## 72

.     .

----------

,   .    .
         .           "". 
       -1          .

----------


## 72

> -1          .


   ,   -1    ?            .        ,  20-40 %.   ,        .
   .      .     ,     .      .     .     \   (       \)     150  .           .

----------

.       .  ,        .  ,     -      ,     -  .

----------


## 72

,  .

----------

.
   ,     .

----------


## E

,      2008,        2009,     .
  ,        ,    (4 ).    -1,     .        ,      ?

----------


## 72

,        ,       . 228.1           .



> 5.44.   
> 
>                  -
>             ;    -      ;    -       .


   ( ,    )      .       -1,  , ,       .

----------

,  ,      16-30    ,           
      ,    ,    -         ,     ,          12-15,    9-18

----------


## 72

** ,        ?    ?
  ...     (   )     .  :Smilie:

----------

,     ,          ,     90             -- ?

----------


## 72

,    :Smilie: 
         -    ,    ,   , ..      .        (   ,  ),    ,    .
   ,      ,     ,   ,    \. 
     ,      ,        , ,       .  ,    VIP,        .

----------

,   ,     ,     ,    ,     ,   ,                -  ,

----------


## 72

> ,    ,     ,


        ( ),    ()     .  ?     ?    .       .
          ? .

----------

,        ,       ,     ,   108  3 ,    ,        --

----------

,     
             -

----------


## 72

> 


        .    ,  .         .

----------

,      ,      ,        ,   -  ,   ,   ?

----------

-   ,         ,

----------



----------


## 72

80-81       .     .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> .              .    ,       .    ,       .  ,   .   ,  "" -.     .         20 %.            .


        25%,   .   .     ()       ( ).   -   -7        .    ,      ,    .   .  ,      (   )     ,..   .                ????

----------


## 72

?


> ????


        .     ,  .        ?   .       ?     .       .

----------

> , .         .        -  .   ()    - .    .    ,   ,          .        .  ,      "  "!!!   ?!     .      ?


 ,     ,    
    .
       ,
         ?

          , ,      ,

  .         .

----------


## ta

72
,     ..      ,   ..      ,    ?           ,            ?

----------


## 72

> ,     ..      ,   ..      ,


 ,     .    ,   " ",   , .    \   .      .   69.

----------


## ta

,  ,   ..  315               ?    1   -   ?

----------


## 72

> ,  ,   ..  315               ?    1   -   ?


  .   . ,           ,  (** )     -1.

----------


## 72

,     \,         . 
 ,    ,    ,    ,       . 



> .


 ,   ,  .   ,    ,       .       , ,       .  ,      (!) ,        (   ,      ).     , ,   ,     .

----------


## 01

-  .     .

----------

** 
  ,     , :
 ( )      ,   ,     . ,        .      ,   .  ,   ,     (            (   )    . 
             400  .         ?

----------


## 72

,       \  ?

----------

. ,    12  - 564 . .

----------


## 72

.    150-200 .    ...   400 .     ,             .  : 


> :
>       )                 ( )         ,          ,   12      ;


   ,     ?    ?
   ,    ,    400  .
      . ,  %     ?

----------

.    . 5  ,   :     ( )             1,3 /.

(     ,      ,   ,      ,   . ))

----------


## 72

> .


   ,   .   ,    .
   ?   . -  ? ,  (   -  ).   ,    .   ,   . ,  , ...     ... (      ).    .

----------

.
 . ,  ,  .  - .       -    ,    . 
   .   . -.      - ,    )

----------

(    -     ))

----------


## Inoka

!  ,    .      ()   ,    .      (   ,   ..)   -1.   .   .  ,   .      ,       .  .   ?      ,   ?

----------


## 72

.

----------


## Inoka

!!!

----------


## M@xim

,     ,     . 

   .  .     ,            -1,   .     / (   ).          (  +  ).        .                  ( )    ,  .       ,      ,      ,       ,  ,       / (. 3 . 8 ).           . ,   .                  ,    ,       .
    .  -          ,          (  .   /); ,          ;    -   .
      ,          ,    .   ?          ?

----------


## 72

> ,    .   ?          ?


       -   \    - 100%.

----------


## M@xim

, !
,  ,   (, , ,   . ,   ).  -   /    ,     .       ,      ,       .   ,    :Frown:

----------

.          .   ,   .  .    ,          ..

----------


## 72

100%.     70%.


> 


 ,   ?
      7

----------

""   .

----------


## 72

(   ,   )-         .    .
        .

----------

?

----------


## 72

> .
>         .


   ...  .     ?        .

----------

.    ,           ,   -  90%   .

----------


## 72

> -  90%   .


  .  ,          ().          .

----------

,       ,           ,        .

----------


## 72

,   .       ,     .    99,9%.


> ,        .


   ,           .     .   ,    ,    ,  .

----------

:          .    ?

----------


## 72

.      .   ,  ..  .

----------


## 123

72
  !    (    )  ,     ,     .     .    40 .     ,       (    ).       ,    ?       3      (   ),        (   )

----------


## 72

> ,


      25%.            .   95%      . 


> .    40 .


          .



> ,


 .         99,9% .


> 3       ,


  ,    -1?


> (   )


        ,         .



> (   )


         .
,            ,   .

----------


## 123

.     ,        /,      ?  ,      (  -  /,        !    ?

----------


## 72

> /,      ?


     100%     ,      .

----------


## 72

,   -1,   .        ()?

----------


## 123

,  .          90%.    (.,   )

----------


## 123



----------


## 72

?

----------


## 123

(08.07.09),

----------


## 72

.
61, 62-    .

----------


## 123



----------


## 123



----------


## 72

> 


 ,  ,  ?

----------


## 123

-1

----------


## vikk55

.  .   .                  .              .           3 .            ?

----------


## 72

:Redface:

----------


## 123

!   .      ,

----------


## 72

> .                  .            3 .            ?


 , .

----------


## 72

> ,


 .  ,    %  .      .
  .  , ,    - ,       .  ,     ,    , ,  ,     .      .

----------


## 72

> ?


  ,    .      .   .

----------


## 123

!   ,       ,    /    .      ,

----------


## 72

,    ,     .    .

----------


## Uhfa

,  :- ,    .             ,     .  , .     ?

----------


## 72

.    .

----------


## Gamil

> ,  :- ,    .             ,     .  , .     ?


    (     / )  ,     .

----------


## Uhfa

,   ,    ,         .  ,           .    ,   . ,  .

----------


## 72

> ,   . ,  .


 ?  ,    .  ,  50-100.    .

----------


## Uhfa

,        1 ..  .  !         .

----------


## 72

> .  !         .


 ,     ,  ,     - .




> ,        1 .


  ,   -     .
   ,    ,  ,      .
 ? .    .       .    ,    .    ,    .

----------


## Uhfa

- ,   .   .  ,   .    "" ,       ,    ,   ?

----------


## Liza1956

!
 , !
         -     -  ,      .         ,    ,  1,5     ,   - .       .   ?         -       .
 ,

----------


## 72

> !
>  , !
>          -     -  ,      .         ,    ,  1,5     ,   - .       .   ?         -       .
>  ,


  -   .
   ...      ???    ,  ,     ,   .   .       .      , ..   ,     ,    .   ,     .

----------


## Liza1956

!
   !
.

----------

, !
     .    ( ).   18     ,     .    .  : ":             ".      (   ). .     .    .          .      (   21 ).   " "   ?   ?

----------


## 35

! , -,     .       ,            4 ,   -    / 30 ..

----------


## 72

> .     .


  .


> (   21 ).


    .    ,   .

----------


## 4erep

,   !
  .  ,      .     -  .

 :         25.07.2009    ,  ,     ,      ,     ,        ,          ,        .
 -1 .  :
  :
1.	             ,        .
2.	   ,                    ,       ,   .ﹹ    
3.	      ,    (...),  ..          45,    

    :
1.	 -        ,   .       
2.	 -             ,       ,    .  
3.	 -  ,            ,   ..       .
     06.08.09 .  7        10 %.
                  -1  07.08.2009     .
  ,     11.08.2009 ___     ,       .11    165--1999         
       .
      .
     . 
    .
  .143     .
      15.12.2009.
 ,    , ,        ,   ,    .
 .

----------


## 72

-1   ...      ,   .
     .           ,  ..   .

----------


## 4erep

> -1   ...      .


   ,         .

----------


## 72

-1  ,    .

----------


## 4erep

> -1


   e-mail.
     -      ,     ,    ,    ,      -    ,   .       ?

----------


## 72

.   ( t   ).



> ,


      ...       ,       ...    ... 
,      .   ,        (     ,     ).   ,     ,      .
  ,       ,     .

----------


## 4erep

- ,        ,   " " ?
 ,   :Smilie:

----------


## 4erep

, ,         ,        ?

----------


## 4erep

? (, )

----------


## 72

> ? (, )


  ,   .

----------


## Gor Lex

.
      .    ( )   .      .. .   ( )     ,          -              .          ,         .                     -1. 
             .   ?

----------


## Gor Lex

,

----------


## 72

> .


   ,       .
 ?   .     ,         ,     .  ,      -1.       ,  5-15 (     ).
 ,      .         .

----------


## 72

> ,


 .

----------

> ,      .         .


   ! 
     ?    ?      (   )       -      - .           ,          (   -     ).           ?    ?            ? (  ,    8  .) 
    :-)   .      .

----------


## 72

. ,         .      .



> :-)   .


 .  :Big Grin: 
 ,     ,  .

----------

,             ,   ,  ?      ,       . ?

----------


## 72

,    ,       .      ,      .
   ,     (  , 20-23- ),     10  .   .    100  300 .    ,          ,      .     ?  100 ,    50,  ?  ,         .

----------

,  ,  600 .    100,     ,      . 10 .   ,    .

----------


## asiel

, , !  30.12.2009       (   )       ,   .    , -      ,    , ..   ,           ,   . ..   ,        ,     .    .   ,    ,     (        ,      ..). ,    ,            11  (   ),       ,   ,      ? (     ,             12 ..).       -       -    ? (    ,             ?).           ?

----------


## Stephan

> , , !  30.12.2009       (   )       ,   .    , -      ,    , ..   ,           ,   . ..   ,        ,     .    .   ,    ,     (        ,      ..). ,    ,            11  (   ),       ,   ,      ? (     ,             12 ..).       -       -    ? (    ,             ?).           ?


     11  -  ,         .   ,       ,               -  , .     . rostrud .info/structure/territory_agencies/kontrol/   .

----------


## 72

> 11  (   )


 .



> ,   ,      ?


   99 %.



> -       -    ? (    ,             ?).


 :       ,    .  :          (     ,       )       .



> ?


        -1,   .
    ,    ,      .

----------


## asiel

:Smilie:

----------


## asiel

Stephan   72,     :Smilie: 
       ,           ,      .    .
 , ,       :    ,   ,     ?  -    ? 
     -    ,    ?

----------


## 72

> ,


   ,  ,       .    ,     ,   .  ,         ** .



> .


    . , , ?       ?



> , ,       :    ,   ,     ?


  .    .     (    ),      .



> -    ?


 -   .  -     .         ( ) ,    50  .



> -    ,    ?


   .  100  200 , .       ,    ,      .
,       ,   .

----------


## 4erep

6.12.2009          2009,    .
       80 %,      -1        .    18.12.2009  19.01.2010      (      ,    )     08.02.2010.    ( )  ,              .
     ,            ,     ?

----------


## livna

.2          .  .   (     ) .   ... .

----------


## 72

.      ,     .      .       .    .  ,     .

----------


## glbuh7

> .             ,    .


,    !    !    !

----------


## glbuh7

. .   ,   , ,       ?

----------

.     :   ,                   .            ,    -          ,            .        - ?

----------


## 72

.  ,      \ ?       ?        ?

----------

> .  ,      \ ?       ?        ?


  .
       ,        40 .  -, ,  .

----------

,   !
  .  .    -  .
    26.02.10       (        (  ) ).
       . 
                .
                              .
         /   ?       ?

----------


## 72

.


> /   ?


      " ",      .      ().



> ?


,    ,    ,     .       ,   .   100% -    (  )              ( 3-5 ).   ,      ,  ,  ,  3-5  .
,  .

----------


## hiker

- -  .
     10.02  21.03,    ""
1?  100%   ,    
2? /    5 ,

3?    :Redface:

----------


## 72

,       .   ,     "".

----------


## asiel

!
, ,             .    -         ,  ,   : ,   -  ()     ; ,     -   ".....",          . ( -       ).  ,      , ..            .  ?
      :    ,   ,            ,   2000 .    ,    , -. ,       ,      ,   -  ,  ,    ..    , , .        ,         .     ,          ?
  :       -     , , 3000 .             ,       ? 
 :Smilie:

----------


## 72

1.   .  ,       .
2.   .     .
3.   .  , ,      ,    .

----------


## asiel

,  72,      :Smilie:

----------

.
   .
  ,     ,      .            .        .        . 
  ?     

 ,
.

----------


## 72

,    ,     .

----------

.   

      ?        ? 

 ,     ,    .
     , ?   

,    ,      ?

----------


## 72

> ,     ,    .
>      , ?


.



> ,    ,      ?


  ?  .  .

----------

? 
 ,          .

 229.1.    
(    30.06.2006 N 90-)

<...>
 ,                 ,   ,   ,          ,                .
<...>

,      .

----------


## 72

, .       (     ).  -.

----------

.
 .

----------

.      ,    ,   ,        ,  .    .    .  , , ..  .       ?   ?

----------


## 72

> . , , ..  .       ?   ?


. , .   .    . 
   .           (  , ,  ,     ).

----------


## VNIK

.    ,(   3   ,         24 )     .              ?        -     ?

----------


## 72

> 


    ?


> ?


    -  ().


> ?


.        .

----------

,          -?           =  ,        .       -???

----------


## 72

> ,          -?           =  ,        .       -???


    ?    ?

----------


## +

C,    !   -  ,  ,  .  ,             .  ,    .        .

----------


## 72

> C,    !


 ! :: 



> -  ,


,    ,    ,    .

----------


## +

,  -        .     ,     . 
 ,          


> 3   ,         24


, , -     .  ,              ,  -      .      ,      .

    .      ,   ,      -    ""      ?  
 :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 72

> ""     ?


    .   .      .

----------


## +

.VNIK       .    -    .    .            .

----------

> .   .      .


             .               .   .       .    .    10% ,           ,

----------


## 72

> ,


  .
       ,   .

----------


## vnik

!  .    .    .        .     -        .          .

----------


## 72

> .        .


-30 %.
   ?  ,   ,   .  ?      ,    .   ,     .

----------


## vnik

!          .

----------

> -30 %.
>    ?  ,   ,   .  ?      ,    .   ,     .


 ,     : 1.    % =?
2.     :     ,        .

           .        .     9   10% .       . ,      ,     10      10              .      . ,        .          =?         1 ,     2 ,                  -           ,

----------


## 72

%  \ .      .           .  ...      50 ,      .
   ,    ???

----------

> %  \ .      .           .  ...      50 ,      .
>    ,    ???


 , -,    "       ". 50 .   .

----------


## Reddiska

* 72*,  ,  , , ,         -  ,      ?     ?  ?     .       , ,   ,     ?

----------


## 72

> ?     ?


  ,    ,   .  ()   .
  , *Reddiska*,     ?    .    , .

----------


## Reddiska

.   :    ,   ,       ?     -   ,   ,      ?

----------


## KIS

! ,  ,     :Smilie:   ,   .   2007  .     .  .           - .           -  .   ,     (50 .  -).     -, ,    ..    .  :  -         .  .      (       )     . ,  ,     ,    ,     ()       . 
   2009      ( )              .  :   ,    (),  ,  .
    (   -   ),       (  )          ( ,  -,   ).
     ,    .      .  -  :  ,    ""   -       :Smilie: ,       .          .   ,     -    ,     ,  - .
  -    ? 
  -      -?  - -   ?           (   ),  ,       ,       ,         . ,      -   ,    .     ,      ,     .. -     ,     ( ,       -  ,   ).       :         ?     .    500 . ( ,    ) + .

----------


## 72

> -         .


.   \      .  , ,   ,        .         ,     .

----------


## 72

> .   :    ,   ,       ?


.


> -   ,   ,      ?


     .

----------


## KIS

, . ..        ? , ..   ,    ,      - ?    ?

----------


## Reddiska

* 72*,  !

----------

, .       .    "   ".     ,   ?     ,    ?  - -?  ,         :-) :-( 
 : ,   100% , .   .     /   ?   ,      ,             ,       ,              .

----------


## 72

> ,   ?


.


> ,    ?


     .   .



> - -?


 ,  .    -1.

  -     .

----------


## +

.

----------


## 72

,    ,   .         .

----------


## +

!      ?

----------


## 123

.   .    2     .      .     .    .   .    ,   . !?      ,  ?           ?

----------


## AEY

:Smilie:     ...
 , , ...   .       "-".   (-  )            .1.8,   **  ,     ** . (   ,    ). ,     .      (    , 26   )       (  10              )    ,  ,   ,  ** . (1.8,   ).    **        ( ,    )        ,  ,                          .    ,    , ,    .      (1. )    , ,  .
 ,       (,   ),  **    - (   )    ,      .  - !           .       ?
   ,  _       ,       ,         ,               ( )     ,    .       ,     ( )      .  _        .    600-800 ,     .      ,   -  . (    ).
..       ,          .   ,        ,      .   .   ?
,   ? (-   ) :Frown:

----------


## 72

.       "   \ ".      ,          100%,    . .   40, 41.



> 


.      ,  .    .

----------


## AEY

, ,  ,    ... -     .                -? , ,  ,  "** ".
 43 , 3  -   ,    .   !   ?  ,       , **            ,   ,     ,  -  (     150-200  :Redface: ).  ,      . 
P.S.       ,    - ? :Wink:  :Smilie:

----------


## 72

> -


      .     . ,   ,   -   .

----------


## AEY

> "   \ ".      ,          100%,    .


 ,      "..    / "        .      2010     1136,9 .   ,     .   100%   ,        , ,   ""      .    ...
P.S. " -   ..."

----------


## 72

> ,      "..    / "


  .   .        .
  ,   " ",          ,        ,     .

----------


## AEY

...    ?

----------


## 72

:     


 15  2005 . N 02-18/07-1243

----------


## AEY

:

  16  2007 . N 172 

     .
   "..    / " :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

-   ,   .    ,  ,  ,      .      -    ,    .

----------


## asiel

,     :   ,                ,      . ?          ? 
      ,                ,      .         (  ,  3 ),        (     ).          ,        ?
 :Smilie:

----------


## 72

> -   ,   .    ,  ,  ,      .      -    ,    .





> 


  ,        . 
      ,    .

----------


## 72

> ,     :   ,                ,      . ?          ?


1.    , .
2.  .
3.  (       , ,    ),     .



> (  ,  3 ),        (     )


 ,    .  -   ,      ,   .



> ,        ?


    ,      ,  ,    ,    .

----------


## asiel

72,    ,        :Smilie:  
     : 1)  ..      ..,              ?               .             ,       ?
2)      -        , -  ,   -    ,            .. , ,    -  ...
           ,     ,         :Frown:          -  ...

----------

> , -  ,   -    ,            ..


 .      ,   ,   ,  . 


> 


-         .


> 


       . ,   ,    -  .

----------


## 72

> .      ,


   ,     ,        .  ,  ,  .



> -         .


.



> ..      ..,


,  .



> -


  .



> -  ...


   - .    ,    ,  ,   ,    . ,    -  ,   .

----------


## 4erep

> ?


  :

 29.    
 5.    ,  ,        ,   **     .

----------


## 72

, .

----------


## asiel

,     ,      :Smilie:  ,    - ,      .
    ,     :Smilie:           . (       15  2010). :      ,   ,     ,    .   / ,    3 . 
   : ".      :    1  .
,   ,        .
 . ,     ,          , ..    ,    .      30.12.2009  01.04.2010.
 ,       ,    .          ,         .
:    /  . 143 .1        ."
       /  ,               ,   . 143        .    ,         , -  .
     ?      .-. ,      ? (   ,         ). 
   -1  ,     :    ( ),              .
             ,     ?   ,    5      (   , ..          ,        ).  -         ,     ,     ?

----------


## 72

.        .   .

----------


## asiel

?

----------


## ..

.  :        1  ,  -6000 . (  ) ,    30-50. .  10       ( )      3 .          .   ?       .

----------


## 72

,  .

----------


## ..

-    :31  2010.         ........... ,             31  2010 .   .        ,     30-50 .. ( 6000 .        )    ,   ,   , ,     .  -             2-5      ,         . 31  2010 .     .      . 8   2010 .   ,    ..... 8  2010 .  ....  .  ..... (    -  ) .     23-00                , 1.5-         ,           ,  5       -      .      ..... .........                  . 9  2010 .                        ,                .          .           ......              .       30000 .         , 20  2010 .         ..    .
27  2010 .    ..                                          .     .            .
   ?

----------


## 72

,   ?     ? 
  ?    ?

----------


## ..

-      .  ,    ,      ..   .

----------


## 72

> .


,     .
,      ?

----------


## ..

8  2010. (  ..         )        8\09\2010.        .

----------


## ..

..

----------


## -

,   72,       .
       ,    .
" " (  "  ".)

----------


## -

.         .  -1   . .       (   )          . :          ?     ?     " ",     ,    .    ,      .

----------


## Vladimir78

.
        ,   12 ,    12 ,    .
      ,        ,        ,   4 ,   ,   ,   ,   ,      , ,  .
     ... , : "    "...      ? 
       ?      ?          ?
 !.

----------


## 72

, ,  99%,     .      .
   .

----------


## Vladimir78

?   ,            ...        ...
    ,         ,      - .   ....     ...   .          ,        !!!...     ...    ?...             ...        ?... -... ...
    ,        ?

----------


## 72

> ,        ?


 .

----------


## Vladimir78

72    !!!...    ...     ,      ... :Frown: ...

----------


## Reddiska

* 72*, ,    2004 ,      ,        ,        ..    10 ,       .       ( . )   .  ?            ?

----------


## 72

> ?


,   .        , ,     .   .

----------


## Reddiska

,   -  .   ,           "" .  ,    ?

----------


## 72

.

----------


## Cabron

.

   , ,     -    . ,  ,         .     ,    .
 , ,  2. . 229.1    ?

----------


## 72

,  ...    .          ,       .
   ,    .  ,    . 
      ,  , , , ,       ,       .

----------


## AUL

,  .
   ,   .     - .    ,        ,    ,  .  -                  .    ?

----------


## 72

.

----------


## AUL

,        ?

----------


## 72

.

----------


## olqueen

.         .    ,   ,   ,      .       ( ),     .     .        ?     .

----------


## 72

-    .

----------

!     !      :Confused:  -   ,

----------

**,

----------

> ???
> ..   ,             ???


          .
 ,                  .

----------


## 72

> .


  ,   .        .

----------


## Nachalnik

, !
        .          15 .       (  )         ( ).    ,  ,       .     .             . .              ,       .     ,       ,        .        "         ",       .      -  .        (     ,       ),          " ".      ,     "   ,             "  ...         ?    : 1)      ; 2)        ,           (  ,  ,        )

----------


## ert67

!
, .         (   )    ,    .
      ,     ,       ,     .   ,         -     .        -  .
       ,   .     -            .
     ?

----------

> ?


 ,   .

----------


## 72

> ,   .


  . , .

----------


## ert67

?

----------


## 72

,  .

----------


## ert67



----------


## Law

* 72*,        .227  (        , .,    :
            ,        ).

----------


## ert67

. 
      -    .      .         : 1, 2, 3  5.    -   "".  ,    4-  .      4    .
                  ,       (      ).        . 
 ?

----------


## 72

> * 72*,        .227  (        , .,    :
> **         ,        ).


,   .    106, 107   .   108  .   .       ,    .

----------


## 72

> ?


 , , .

----------


## ert67

,     ? ;-)
     -  .
,         ,    -    .
;-)

----------


## 72

.

----------


## ert67

!

----------


## Law

> ,   .    106, 107   .   108  .   .       ,    .


* 72*,  ,       .227 , ..  .

----------


## 72

> * 72*,  ,       .227 , ..  .


         ,      (+ ,  ),  .

----------

! ,  , ,  ?
                (   )        .        ,    .    ,        ,      .   ,          .      .  3    . ,     ,         - ,         .    ,       ,      .     ,      ,    .  - ,         .  ,   5 ,      ,  ,    ,          - .     ,    ,     .  ,   ,     ,     ,     ,    ,      .          .          -      .     ,      ,   .    2  ,         . .  2       .            .   5    .      .       .   ,       .     ,               ,         .         ,     .   . .     ,            .  ,                 ,                 .      .  -   ?

----------

!
 ,       ,      ?
    ,    ,        .     ...
    ?    /      2  ...

----------

.   -     ..,       .    .  -     -            ...      .
   -   -    ,    -           .

----------

> !
>  ,       ,      ?
>     ,    ,        .     ...
>     ?    /      2  ...


 1.     +          +       (  )
 2. +     
3.         "8",   .

----------


## 72

> !
>  ,       ,      ?


, ,    , , ..  .

----------

,  ,         .        (.  ,         ,      ,     .     !(  ).          ,        .       .           :Smilie: 
     .       .(    )       .     .?     /?    ,   ,              .(            ).   ?

----------


## 72

> /?


    ,  . 


> ,   ,


 , .



> 


     .
          ?   ?  ?

----------

> ?   ?  ?


  ,       .    .    .   , ..     . :Frown: 
       /.?        :yes: ?   ?     ?

----------


## 72

> ?   ?     ?


, .

----------


## kalendula64

* 72*,    .     . .  ,   "   "(-     ).             \.   \   .    \ "   "  "".     :1.      \.
2.              .
 ?

----------


## 72

> [B] 1.      \.
> 2.              .


1. .
2.   ,  .    -   . -        (  ,    5-10 )           .         1000  10000 .



> ?


    ?       -1.

----------


## kalendula64

* 72*,!
,  \  "",        (  \  ?).

----------


## .

:    ,   ,    5 : , .,    ,   , .. ,    (.)    .    - .     , ,  109   /        ( 1950 ..).  3    :  ,    ( ..     -1). , ,      ,            , ..          ( ,   ),     "          ".
  :             (  50 .)?            ,       ,       ?        (  29.05.2010,      28.04.2011)   ?
 .

----------

,     !!         (     -  ,     .     -      ,          ). 
!

----------

,

            .    , ,  .

     ,    /,   ,          ,  ,          .         /.

 :      .             ,     /      ?       (       ,   .)?

   :         ?

----------

72,   , .
    /  .     .    ,     (  ).    ,  ,  , ,  -  .   .  ,       (  )     .          ?

----------


## 72

,        ,   .

----------

> ,        ,   .


.

----------


## malvina_m

!!!!!!!!!22.06.11             ,    .   ,    .   ,    ,  ,   .     .     .      .        .    .    .     ,  .  !!!! !!!!!!!!!!!    ????????????

----------


## 72

> ????????????


 .

----------


## Solne4nayKat

!
    .          ( ),   ,  .   ,   4     "  ",              200 . .               () ,  !!!                 ,                .               "  "???       -     ?           ?

----------


## 72

> () ,  !!!                 ,


      ,     \.  ,          .
PS     \ ,   .

----------


## Foxa

!
     (    ..  )              2 ,         -    ,     220  ,       .
                 .
       ?
 ,       ""      +   " ".          ""   .
      " "                 ?      ,      ?
    -  ,     /  ?
      ,    ...        :Frown:

----------


## 72

> !


       ???       .

----------


## I

. 18        . 18-19     ,    ,  18     . 20, 21  . 22    .    ,    , ,  ,       . 30      .     .    . 31      .

----------


## 72

> . 31      .


  ,    .      .     ?    ?

----------


## I

,      ,     ,

----------

.     ,    .    ,       ..

----------


## 72

> ,      ,     ,


  .      ,     . ,  ,      ,      .

----------


## 72

> .     ,    .    ,       ..


   -  .      .         ,  ,  ,    .

----------

> -  .      .         ,  ,  ,    .


 !!!

----------


## I



----------

.       ,   ,     ,     .  ,    .       ( ).     3 .     ,      ,    .            ?

----------


## Storn

?

----------

,

----------


## 72

> ?


    .      .   ,     .

----------


## tanyusha0909

,  .

         -.  ,    .      (  15%).          .    .       , ,  . .
          /  .       (   40%).
     (   -    ),       ,    .  / () . 152-  26.11.02.   ?   .   (   . ) ,   5050. 
   ,      ,    .    ?

----------


## 72

> /  .       (   40%).


,      .

----------

> .      .   ,     .


-  -      ,   ,    -  (          ,     ?  -   -      -      )

----------


## 72

-    -1.   ,   .

----------



----------

> ,      .


 
  ,      

     ,   , ..   - ))

----------


## tanyusha0909

> ,      .


 1085.  .     ,   
1.               (),       , .........
2.     ()   ,          ,    ,     ,   ,      ,            (     ).         (),     .

3.     ,       ,      .


             -152?

----------

-125     

           ...

----------


## I

.          2 .       ,     .

----------


## Storn

?

----------


## noname46

!     .      .    ,     .           ( 1 )   3-5   .     .     .  .     .  10%  .          .          .  -        -  .     ,      :Frown:       .             .        . , ,        ?

----------


## Storn

....
      ....
10 ...... 20 ......

----------


## noname46

> ....
>       ....
> 10 ...... 20 ......


       .       , ..            .   :            ,    ? ,       .

----------


## I

.     ,       .     .

----------


## prorab16

> ,    ?


     ,       , ..       50 ..,     25 ..,              ..

----------


## prorab16

> 2 .       ,     .


    ,      ,       .    ,        .          ,       .

----------


## 72

> ,       , ..       50 ..,     25 ..,              ..


.    ,         ,   .      .

----------


## 72

> ,        .  .


 .



> ,       .


  . .    ,     ,    .       .

----------


## prorab16

> .


     ,    ,   ,     .
 98.     
[   ] [ 7] [ 98]

1. ,      ,            ,   ,     96  .  ,    ,              ,       ,    .

----------


## prorab16

* 72*,      .    ,     ,        ,   ...  :Frown:

----------

72,      .  :     /   ().     .    ,     (  ).    ,  ,  , ,  -  .   .  ,       (  )     . 
:     ,      , .   :    .   **  (  -      -  .  ).        .     (28 )    ,    ?   ,     -     (,    ),   - .  :Frown:

----------


## 72

.

----------

> .


!  ,         , ..         ?    . 83 . 9 "  ,             (,     ,    ,   )            ,            ;" -  ?   ,     ,    ...   .    .    ,       ?  :Redface:

----------


## Tmal

! 
    . , ,     .   "",     ""   - ,        ,         -   . 7   10-00                       ,     .         .
           -.    ,         :    , , ,     (  ),    .     .     ,  ,    ,  ,        ,  .    ,    ,    -    .
-              "  ",     ,           .
   ,    .  : 
)    ;
)  ,    ;
)      ,              -   .
  ""  ,    :    .            ,    .
:             ?.     ,       .       ?          ,      .   ? ?        ,    ?
 - ? ,    .
   .

----------


## prorab16

*Tmal*,         ???   229   ,   ,             ,  ,  ,     .

----------


## 72

> *Tmal*,         ???   229   ,   ,             ,  ,  ,     .


,      .

----------


## Tmal

.
 . 229 : 
" ,   ,             ,  ,  ,     .      ,   ...  
* ,   ,      ,  ,   ( ),     ,      ( ),        ,.."*  
  ,      ?

----------


## prorab16

()       ""   ""    .
 ?

----------


## prorab16

> -


, ...

----------


## Tmal

,   ,    ,       ,           ,       .

----------


## prorab16

> ,   ,    ,


      ,   .
  ,  ?

----------


## 72

> ,  ?


 ,   ,      .    ...    .

----------


## Tmal

> ,   .


   .       - 7         .      .     ,          .          ,      .

----------


## prorab16

> 


   ,    ???

----------


## 72

*Tmal*,  ", ,     .     ,          .".
            .



> ,      .


   "    " (, , )     ,       ,    .

----------


## prorab16

> 


 *Tmal*,  ,  ...

----------


## 72

> *Tmal*,  ,  ...


 *Tmal*   ,   .

----------


## Tmal

Prorab 16   72,   ,      . 
 , , ,         .       ,     ,       ,    ,           . 
         ,     .

----------


## 72

,      .

----------


## prorab16

> ,      .


+1

----------


## Tmal

Prorab 16   72,       .

----------


## Tmal

?     " ..."

----------


## prorab16

> " ..."


 - ...

----------


## 72

> " ..."


 .

----------


## Tmal

!

----------


## 72

, !

----------


## Tmal

Prorab 16   72,  !
    .  ,  .    -  ?    ,        -  ,           . 
, ,  ?

----------


## prorab16

> ,        -


     ?   - ,   ?

----------


## Tmal

, !    ,   -   .   ,     ,    .     ? 
 ,        ,     ?    ,       .      .
    ,     ,             ?

----------


## 72

> 1.     ,        -  , 2.           .


1. .      .      ,      .  .
2.       .

----------


## 72

> ,     ,             ?


 .

----------


## prorab16

*Tmal*,         ,      ,     ,         . ( 229.2  )



> ,     ,             ?


  ,           -   .
           .

----------


## Tmal

!

----------


## kurdik

.   .      .              .    .          ,    ,         ?

----------


## prorab16

> 


 ,      .   100%  .  20%,  -  .

----------

!   .
        .     3- .     ,  " ,  ,   - ",    .            .  .
       .     ,     .      ,     ,      .  ,     .
        ,         ?

----------


## 72

.    ,   .

----------


## I

-  ()   ?    .

----------


## prorab16

> -  ()   ?


 228.1   -     

    (   ),          ( )         :

 ;

 ;

        ()                ;

,  ,     ;

       ,          ,         ,   ;

  (      ).

:
 229  

  ,    ,      ,  ,     ( ),      ,      ,      ,          ,  ,      .

----------


## 72

.       -.     .

----------


## _

:
    (     ).       ,    (   ).     ,     ,   ,   ,         .    . ..   -    ,             .   -     (    ).          . 
      ,  , /  ,   .        .         ,           .            .   ,    .       1-2 , ..       .     -   (  ).      ,     , ..         .            . .. ... ,      2    02 -  ....               (  ),        04 -   ...      -      ,        .           .     ( 
  " ",                 -     .

       -  .

----------


## _

:
    ,      .         ?           . 
     .        . 

     . , .

----------


## Storn

....
    ,         .....
    ,       ...

----------


## 72

Storna. 

       .  ,  .    (        ),        .    .   .       ,         .
 ?        (  ).   ,   .  .      ,         .      20  ,  .      .    ,   .           ,   .  , ,   .
     , ,   ,         "".  "   "  . ,   ,     ,    4.

----------


## 72

> (  ),        04 -   .


    .       ,      .     ,       20 .    ,    .

----------


## prorab16

> 


   ,     /,     ,    ,         .

----------


## Storn

*prorab16*,     ,  ....

----------


## prorab16

*Storn*, 


> ,     , ..         .            .

----------


## prorab16

...

----------


## prorab16

> .


,    .    -  , ,       ,  -      -  , .

----------


## Storn

> ,  , /  ,   .

----------


## prorab16

> 


        -   ...

----------


## 72

> -   ...


prorab16, ,   , ,   ???    .            04.
  ,       . prorab16 !

----------


## 72

> 


, ,      .    .  , ,   . ,    ,    .

----------


## mln

,    .....      ,   ,  .....

----------


## _

> ,    .....      ,   ,  .....


      -      .    . .   :   2        80  + 2,5  .        - ,    ...    .   -   .     -   .     - ,      !!!!  

 :        ?    ,   ( )   ,  , ..        .   ,           .        ,           .    . 
    ,      ()     .                 .

, ..         .    ,              . 
  -     .
  )

----------


## mln

> ?


,

----------


## MAUS67

.
     ,     ,  ,    ,      ,  ,

----------


## _

> ,


             .      . 

      :
    ,          -  ,  ,     ,    ,  .

,     ,   .

----------


## 72

> .
>      ,     ,  ,    ,      ,  ,


,   .

----------


## MAUS67

1.  ,  1      ,      ,         ,    ,  ?
2.       ,  ,     100% ?
3.     ?   
4.       ,   !

----------


## 72

,      .

----------


## MAUS67

:Smilie: 
     ,    ,     .
 :   1   ,    ,            ???

----------


## prorab16

*MAUS67*, 
 229.1.         -   3- ,      - 15.        15 .
 230  *  ( )* **             (      )
* 72* .             :yes:

----------


## Polannika

! , , !
03  2011   ,    :    ,     (),   .   04.00  04  2011     ,     -  ,     ,  .    .       .  
         .      ,  . 
   ,          ,       .     ,      .     2011 ,   ,     .     ,   .
       ,      ?
  - ,          ?

----------


## prorab16

*Polannika*, 
    ( 10    )        ,      .



> ,    .


   .    ,          229.2  :
        (       ,     )          ,    :
 ,      (),       .

     ,         ...  :Frown:

----------


## MAUS67

1

----------


## MAUS67

.
       ,        ,          ,     ,       .          .
        ,    ?
 4 ,      :         ,     .       .      ,  !!!  ?

----------


## 72

.    .

----------


## Log_in

,      



> 100%   (     ),    12     ,     .  - . . 8  9  N 125-,   . 1 . 14  N 255-.               .                     . * ,    ,     ,    * .


   125  255          4 ,   -   .
(  )

----------

!    :      "02" - ,   "04" - /.    /,       ( -  ),        /, ..   .  ,        .  ?  ,   /   ,   -1  ,   ?   - .   /     ,      .

----------


## 72

,       ,      ,    .

----------


## utapu

, ,   ?    ( )  ,    ,    .    .    ,    ,  ,    .         ,        .        ,      .    ,         .  ,    .      .   ,     .

----------


## prorab16

*utapu*, 
      ,     ?

----------


## prorab16

*utapu*,


> ?


   ,     ,      ,    .
 ,  .
     ,  :



> ,    .      .

----------


## 78

!!
  ()    ,        ,       (      ,     ). :         ,   .           .
1. / (     ?)
2.     (  -?) 
3.     (  -?)
4.  .  ()      ???

----------


## mln

> :         ,   .


,      -  .

----------


## 72

> !!
>   ()    ,        ,       (      ,     ). :         ,   .           .
> 1. / (     ?)
> 2.     (  -?) 
> 3.     (  -?)
> 4.  .  ()      ???


1. .
2.   .
3. . .2.
4.   ,     , .  , ,    .
   ,   ,  -1.

----------


## 78

72 ,  !

----------


## mln

* 78*,    3-      ,     -      http://www.fss.vrn.ru/faq/3     ., , ...

----------


## 78

> * 78*,    3-      ,     -      http://www.fss.vrn.ru/faq/3     ., , ...


 ,      .

----------


## 72

> ,      -  .


mln,    ,     .         .

----------


## mln

(   ,   )          ,   ?
   .....  -    _,......_
**.......      


> :        ,   .


     -  

,   *3  *       -  -1,     ....    ( ,      .......  :Wink:

----------


## 78

,            ,    /      .  -1    ,     ,        .!!!

----------


## mln

?       :Smilie:

----------


## Dinadinina

5       (+  +   ),  ,        ,     . 
:   ,  , ,  ,      II ,    ,     ,     .    .  - ,        ,  -  .   ,      (    ,     ),            ?
     ,  .            ,      :
1.    ,  10%     ,     ?
2.            ,      ,     : ,    .   ?
3.   ,   = 10%,    ?
4.             ?
5.          ,      ,      ,      ?
  , Dina.

----------


## exce2008

!
      9-00.        9-05   .    .    " ",        100%  .  -       .
   ?
 ... . 
!

----------


## mln

*exce2008*,   .

----------


## exce2008

> *exce2008*,   .


?

----------


## mln

227

----------


## exce2008

-     .      .       9-05. . .     ...

----------


## mln

> .      .       9-05. . .     ...


 . 227    ,   ,      



> -            ,   ( ),              ()     ( )      ;
> -        ,         ,        ( )     ()  ,    ;
> - ................


       (),

----------


## exce2008

.           ...
    .     100 %,  .   .




> ,   ( ),              ()     ( )      ;


/ ( )     ...
    ?      ?





> .

----------


## mln

> .           ...
>     .     100 %,  .   .


       .....    



> -        ,         ,        ( )     ()  , ** ;


 -      :Sorry:

----------


## exce2008

min!   " ": 




> ( )


 




> ( )


     ,     .          ?
... :Embarrassment:

----------


## mln

,    ,    ,    ?  
     .....  :Smilie: 
  228.       (  ....)

  228.1     
-                  (      ).

 229.        (       -1)

----------


## mln

..   :    "  http://www.hr-agent.ru/index.php?look=1294212439

----------


## exce2008

... 
   ?      ,  .  "        ,      ,    (   )   "
-   -.
  ,       .   ...
  " "     .    () -      ...

----------


## exce2008

? 9-05 -   ,      ...  ...

----------

"  "
 , ,  -           
 " "  " "

----------


## mln

> "  "


      ,   ?   ,  ,  -    :Aggressive:

----------



----------



----------


## mln

> " "     .    () -      ...


    ,         -1

    9111:



> : 11.01.3012.       (  8  )  7.50 .   ,      ? 
> :   12.01.2012  
>        24.10.2002 N 73 "   ,         ,              " (    05.12.2002 N 3999)      ,                 ,    . 
>         -1,      . 
> 
>        ,    ,    ,         ,   .       ,           -    -1. 
>        (  ,   ),   ,            . 
>  ,      ( , )       (      - ). 
> 
> * ,      ,      ,       ...*

----------

:


   ?!


" "  " "  -

----------


## mln

> ...


  :No:  
   "" http://www.glavbukh.ru/art/20241

----------


## mln

> ?!


      ?  400 .....    .....     ,     ,     ,  .

----------

,     ?!


      ,   


  -

----------


## mln

*exce2008*,            ,          ,        ,   .

----------


## mln

> 


...  :Baby:

----------


## exce2008

,    ...
       ?          -   .
 "" -     ,
 "" -    .
     ...    ?

----------

""  :Smilie:

----------


## exce2008

,    -.          .
     -    9-00,   9-05,   " ".     ?   ?

----------


## mln

> ,    ...


  ,   .
    ,     ( ,  - ,      / )     ,         ,  -   ,   ......
         .

----------


## mln

> -    9-00,   9-05,   " ".     ?   ?


     , .....     :Wink:    5 ,      (  )   ,     .

----------


## exce2008

.   "" ...

----------


## exce2008

http://www.buhgalteria.ru/article/n47607
    .     ...
         ???

----------


## exce2008

http://www.rg.ru/2011/03/18/postanovlenie-vs-dok.html
 .
 "   "       http://www.rg.ru/2011/03/18/travma.html
min,     "   "?

----------


## exce2008

"!
      9-00.        9-05   .    .    " ",        100%  .  -       ."
  "  ":
1.  ,        ,  -              .
2.      (    2     ( 2 .  )      .
3.   .
4.       .

       ?
     - ?

----------


## prorab16

> 9-05





> 1.  ,        ,  -              .
> 2.      (    2     ( 2 .  )      .
> 3.   .
> 4.       .


,   .

----------

,

----------

> ,   .


 .    ,    "  ".  ,     .     ??? , ,    .         ,     ,   .      .
ps mln +100.
ps      ...

----------


## 72

.

----------

,             
   "   "

----------


## 72

> " 
> 1.  ,        ,  -              .
> 2.      (    2     ( 2 .  )      .
> 3.   .
> 4.       .
> 
>        ?
>      - ?


.
1. .   ,    .
2. 100%.
3.   ,     ,  .
4.     ,      ,   .

----------


## 72

> ,             
>    "   "


   ? 479-?

----------

> ? 479-?

----------


## 72

> 


  .       09-00,    08-00,  15-00?     ,      .     ,      09-00.       ,     ,  ,    .

----------

-  ?
      )))
      ?       ,

----------


## 72

> :
> 1.    ,  10%     ,     ?
> 2.            ,      ,     : ,    .   ?
> 3.   ,   = 10%,    ?
> 4.             ?
> 5.          ,      ,      ,      ?
>   , Dina.


  ...
1.   .  , ,    10%     .         .      20 %,    .     .
,     ?
2. ,  .
3. . .1.
4.        ,       . 
5.    ,   ,    ,   ,  ..  ,     ,        .

----------


## mln

> "   "       http://www.rg.ru/2011/03/18/travma.html
> min,     "   "?


  ,    ,    ,         .

----------


## 72

> -  ?


      .)))
      ,     ,         . 
ps ,  ,        .   .
ps2   ,  ,    ,    (      ).

----------


## mln

> ,


 ,          , ,    ,    ,  ?
   ,    ** ,   1     ,  ,   ** ......  09:05   ......  :Dash2:

----------


## mln

> mln +100.
>        ...


 :Smilie: 
   ,    ......
    -       *,* *,* *,*         . 

      :
-   
-   
-   
-..........

----------


## mln

> ?       ,


 ,   .....      http://www.rg.ru/2011/04/01/vesti-kompensacia.html

----------


## 72

> ,   .....


 :Smilie: 
  ,    ,  ,       ,   .    ...

----------


## mln

> ,    ,  ,       ,   .    ...


   ,     :Mocking:

----------


## dinadinina

> ...
> 1.   .  , ,    10%     .         .      20 %,    .     .
> ,     ?
> 2. ,  .
> 3. . .1.
> 4.        ,       . 
> 5.    ,   ,    ,   ,  ..  ,     ,        .


   .     ,   .
5  2012      .    ́ ,      ,     . :  ,   (), ,  , ,  ,    .        .    ,    .     ,     ,        . 19      .        -      .         -     7 .        ,     ,      ,     . 2   60      ,     .                .
     ,          ,       ,      ,     ,     , , ,    .   ,         . *     .        . *    ,          .  ,    ,      ?
,  ,    .
   .

----------


## 72

,  .     .     , ,   .     .   .  ,     ,  ,   ,     .

----------


## 72

> .


   ,   ,   .    ,   ,     .

----------


## exce2008

!     "",            ...
      (   100%    12 .,    2  ),       .      .    .
           ?

----------


## 72

> ?


,    ,    .      ( )  .       ,   "" (-  ),    ,           ,    (  )    (   ,      70  ,     ),    ...

----------


## exce2008

.      100%     ...  "".   .

----------


## prorab16

* 72*,      ,    -1    ",     "           "  "  ...,        ,   ,      ...

----------


## 72

.    .    ...        ,        ...     ...
  :      "   " ,  , "  ,   ".     . 
,          ,          .

----------


## prorab16

> .


      ,    -  ( )...

----------


## mln

> -1    ",     "           "  "  ...,


    .9 "  ",      08:50  08:55,    . 

** ,            , ** ...      .

----------


## 72

> ,    -  ( )...


   ,        ( .)   ,    20%,    , . .

----------


## exce2008

:
       100%   (     ),    12     ,     . -   ?,       ""    ... :Embarrassment:

----------


## 72

24 ,       ...  ,   . :Embarrassment:

----------


## exce2008

..  2  ???    100%?
    1 ,    ...     ...

----------

,   
   ,     
       ...

----------


## 72

> ...


      . 
  .        .

----------


## mln

> ...


   , -  ?



> ..  2  ???    100%?


 http://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/277667/#op125179  :Klerk:

----------


## exce2008

> .        .


   .     ,      ...
       -     ,    ...

----------


## exce2008

> http://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/277667/#op125179


125, 225 . 
   -     .     2 .  ,    "   "?

----------


## prorab16

> 


       .    ...   ,    ,     ... :Frown: 
     ,   ,         ...

----------


## exce2008

> ,   ,         ...


   (  )      +            .   ,  .    .  "  "   ,  ...

----------

> , -  ?


 - ?   ? ))
   -

----------

> .     ,      ...
>        -     ,    ...


     ,     
   ,

----------


## exce2008

**
        ,      ...
   ,  , ,    ,          .             .   .
  ,  ...))))

----------

,      
  ,  ,     ,      
          ,

----------

)))

----------


## mln

> - ?   ? ))
>    -


 
     ,
     -
     .

----------


## 72

,      ,        , , ,     ,     (   http://forum.klerk.ru/member.php?u=896977, , , 16 :Wink: ).

----------


## roto

. 2              .   -,    4 .      ,   .   ,     .       .  ,               .          ,    ?.   ,         2          ,      .              ?  .

----------


## 72

> ,    ?.


         ,  .   ,   .        .       ,      ,   .
    .

----------


## prorab16

> .


         ?:
   24  1998 . N 125- "           " (   )
.10 .3.              ,      - ,     ,  ,   3  7   .

----------


## roto

.              2      28 . (  ).             18  .   .              ,   .

----------


## prorab16

*roto*, 
 ,  2    ,      .




> ,   .


     ?

----------


## 72

> *roto*, 
>       ?


    ,   100%    .

----------


## prorab16

> ,   100%    .


  :yes:

----------


## MKRODION

!       "" . 2  2012.         /           ,     9.00  9.30.       .         .       2 , -      30           ,        -  .        2,             .     /. -       ,           .        .         ,   -        ,    .          .,       2 .  ,  .     ,        ,       ,           ,   .    - .       ,      ,       - ,    ,   . -        -1.      .         30  ,   2007 .      . 06.06.12 .     .       .              ,      .  -        ,            .        .    .          .               ,   .         ,      ,   .         ,       8  2012.     ,  ,   .  -     .  .      ,  ,     .   . -,  .     .

----------


## 72

.

----------


## MKRODION

!   ,     .   :     ,         , ..  .        /  4    2.      30   ,   . .  ,          2   4.      ,        ,                     .           2   4.          .      ,      .

----------


## prorab16

> ,


  ,   .

----------


## MKRODION

!!!    .    .      !    ,      /    .   .

----------


## prorab16

*MKRODION*,

----------


## MKRODION

!  . 18.06.2012     ..  "  " ,    . .    -     ,  23.07.2012      ,    30   .   ! -   ,    15 . .      ,     "     " .      ,      .      ,   .    .    ,     4 .                  -     ,  .           .      ,     -          .     -     .           .

----------


## 72

> "  " ,


      .

----------


## mln

> -   ,    15 . .


  . 229.1  
   (   ),           ,      . 

   (   ),           ,    (   )        15 .

----------


## MKRODION

. . www.gazeks.ru gazex@k-uralsk.ru -  -.     .          ,      .     2      , .. .      (    )      .

----------


## MKRODION

!                -    .       ,   -  .    (    .)-    .    .  - 150 ..  . . 50 ..    .    .

----------

,

----------


## 72

> ,


   .   ,   ,   -   .

----------


## MKRODION

: 1)      \ -60%,  100% -        , ,            ,    -1 ,     .     ( )   .        2    : / 1) 02.03  16.03, 2) 22.05  25.05, 3) 18.06  20.07, 4) 24.07  31.07.      19.03  15.04.2012 .     / - 60%     .         ,     ,          ,       . 2)        10  2011 .   2 .          .             2012 . -     .    .   .

----------


## MKRODION

-      :        22            (  .  .)   3  - .        .   .        .

----------


## 72

,    .     +      .   ...     .

----------


## MKRODION

.      ,    ,        .      \  ,    .     !

----------


## 72

,   .

----------


## MKRODION

.     .

----------


## 72

> .     .


 ,   ,       ,     .

----------


## Corvin13

!
            02   ?     -             (     ),      ,             02.    ,   .

----------


## mln

> 02   ?


 .



> (


  :Smilie:

----------


## Corvin13

,             ,   02  /  - "",   " "!  "  "   04!        ?!

----------


## mln

. 227          ,      :   (),      셅.      



> ...      ,


   ,    .228  -

----------


## 72

> ,    .228  -


+1.   .

----------

!      .      !     .     ,      .(      -        )    .          ,       ,   ... ... .     .      "".               .          .     - .   .   .             1   2- .            .   ,  ......         .    2   16 .        ...   .....  6       .      .      ,      . .        ,    ,         .               (     )           ..   .                    ,   .       ,      .   3   ,    ,      ,      ,    . -   .   ,  .      ,   1      ?   ,       ,    .              . ,   .1)           . ?      2)      .? 3)  ?   4)      02.             (   ),        .  10 .          .               .  ?    ?  5) ,,        ,     

1.     ,              ( ),              , ,   .
. 12,    29.12.2006 N 255- (.  03.12.2011) "            " 
    6 . ,     (  ),   1-, 2-     . .
   !    !

----------


## prorab16

**, 



> 


 .



> 





> 


 



> .     -


       ,   ,   02    .

----------

-        ,        3-      ,    , , . ,  /    . 
               ?

----------


## 72

> -        ,        3-      ,    , , . ,  /    . 
>                ?


   -     ,  ,          .     -  .

----------


## oksana.tk

> -     ,  ,          .     -  .


 ,   .
  -     -?       ,      .  -    ?   - ?

----------

,          ,  .   ,   ,     .      .

----------


## mln

> ,          ,  .   ,   ,     .      .


    -1,    
 . 227  -  ,   



> **    ,       (, , )        ;

----------


## prorab16

> -


,  .       ..,  , ,     ,   ,   ,  ,   ,       ,   ,   ,        ,  ,   -   (   ,  ,   ),    , (  - ?).      .

----------


## MKRODION

!        ,       ,     .        -- ,    -    \      (    ).     . .  -        \    .   -        30   ,     ,         .      30     -   ..   ,      .     05.03.2012           .     .       ,      .       -       ( -       ..     ) .    -   ,   .  .

----------


## 1980

!       .      16.35             .   ()   16.30.       .    , ..    5           .   .

----------


## echinaceabel

> ..    5           .


.
.1 . 227   -           ,     ,      (    ,            ),        -     ( ),       ,          .
    (  ,        )      .            . .

----------


## mln

* 1980,*   ,      ,  .
    ,   .. 227,228  -     . 
   ,     .

----------

!

   ,        - .  15:00      .      17:00-17:20.        .       (  ,   ,     +  ,      .     ,  ,    18:00      ,     ). ,  ,         . .          .   .

, ,                ?  .

----------


## prorab16

> 


   143.    
1.         ,  ,        ,          , -
                     ,         ,        ,        ,       .
2.   ,     , -
                                                   .




> 


    -        .

----------


## mln

> ?


  :
-      
-       
-

----------

!
   .
    -      .       ,   .     ,            .      ,     ,       -  ,      .
         -       ?    ,      ? 
 ,  .            ?

----------


## prorab16

> 


 ,       ,   .    ,     (  10)    :Frown: 




> ,  .            ?


 .    ,    ,            ,            



> ?


              .

----------


## 2q

(  ).     ,    (  , )  ,         .     ???? -     ???

----------


## mln

> ????


,   . 



> -     ???


,    .

----------

> ,   . 
> 
> ,    .


       (  )???   .!!

----------


## echinaceabel

> (  )???   .!!


 ?     ,        ..     ?
:       ,   (     ),   -             ?     ,   ,    - ....

----------


## mln

> (  )???   .!!


  ,   . 227 ,   ,      **    .



> **    ,    (  , )


     ,    .

   , , .....    . 221  
     ()   ,    ,         ,  **         ,       ,     ()  .......

----------

,    ,  .    ,    ,           !!!     .  ...       ,  !!!!  ???     !

----------


## echinaceabel

> !


 .

----------


## mln

> ,  !!!!  ???     !


     -1 (.  229.2.     )       ,    ,     ,     .

----------


## SPb_Natalia

!
   .     .- ( )   ,  ,    .       .  3  .,    ,   , -    .      .   ,   .    ,  ,   . ,    , ,  ,  .    ?   ,    ,    ?    .      .   ,   ! .

----------


## prorab16

*SPb_Natalia*, 
 .
   ,     ,   .2 . 229.1  :
 ,                 ,   ,   ,          ,                .
     ,     .
,   .9 .229  :
  ,    ,      ,  ,     ( ),      ,      ,      ,    ()    ,  ,      .

----------


## SPb_Natalia

!       :       ?           ,    ...  .   
 .  ,       ?

----------


## SPb_Natalia

))))         ,    -1     .,             .

----------


## prorab16

*SPb_Natalia*, 
        ,      "  "

----------


## 34

,  :           - .       ,             ,     ,     .        .            ?      ?     ?       .    !!!

----------


## prorab16

*34*, 
    227 - 231.
    .



> 


       ,        .  ,    ,   .




> 


,        , . 229.2  :         (       ,     )          ,    :...
... ,      (),       .
  ,     ,       .       (        )
  ,      ,       ,   .

----------


## 72

,         .  :Stick Out Tongue: 
  ,          .  ,   ,     .        . ..  ,      ,    ,         ,   ,   (,           ,  ,           .
PS  , ,        .  .     .  \       .   ,   , .

----------


## prorab16

* 72*,  -  ,     :Redface:        : ",    ,   " :Wink:

----------


## 72

> * 72*,  -  ,


    ! :Wink: 
   ,       .  .  ,    .    .   ,   , .  .  .         ,           .      .   ,       .     7 .

----------

,   .   ..   ,      .      .      .  -    .   - .  ?

----------


## 72

.

----------


## prorab16

> ?


     ,    ,.



> .


+1

----------

.   ,  .   .    ,  .   ?      ?

----------


## dinadinina

, !
  ,             . :         ,        (  ),       ,          ,   .       .  , 30%   .
       , ,    :
1.  
2. 
3. (   ) 
4.      (      )
5.  
6.   (   )
7.    ,  ,    
8.       ,       
    ,  .

----------


## 72

,   ,    .
1. 100% .
2. 99% .
3. 99 % .
4. 99 %      .
5. 99 % ,  .
6.  ,       .
7. 100 % .
8.   ,    .     ,    ,           .     , ,    50-80  .

----------


## dinadinina

,  ,  "",  :    ,   -     .        .  "    "-         ,      ,       ,        ,    ..       ,      ,    .   :        , ,       ,    .

----------


## 85

.
         ,    - .     .    .
   .     -  (. ,   ..)    ?
     .    ?       ?          ?

----------


## prorab16

> .    ?       ?


     .   .



> -  (. ,   ..)    ?


     228.1.

----------

,      ,    ,        ,   \      ,   3      \  .                ?     ?

----------


## 72

> ?     ?


1. .  ,      . 
2.  .

----------

-.  ,2-   .         , ,     .      3 ,       -  !  - .      , .  , .   .   ,,   , ,   .    ,    !      ,       .   ,     !  ,   !    -- 1 ,     .    ?

----------


## prorab16

,    .

----------


## mln

> ?


 ,        .

----------


## velomaster

...  ,   ....  ,      ,      ,   !   -(  ,   ,    . ,  ,     ),   (    ))...        ,     ???

----------


## velomaster

.... ,    ,   ....     -   ....    !!!!

----------


## 72

,    ().                ,       .

----------


## velomaster

....    ,      ,     !!!!  ,    ....  ,    ,   ? ,   !!!

----------


## echinaceabel

> ...


.



> ,   !!!


 :yes:  .

----------


## MKRODION

!  72  ,       ,    ,       ,       \    .             ,              30  .   ,          5  2012,      . .   ,        (   -   ),      2012,  3 .  ,     ,      3 .       72  !   ,            -            .         30  .    - .   P.S.   .-,  .

----------


## galinaarictova

*velomaster*, http://www.rg.ru/2010/03/26/minzdrav-expertiza-dok.html ...   ..

----------


## galinaarictova

*velomaster*,         



> ,   ,    . ,  ,


    ,         
   ;
   ;
  ;  ;
   ;
  ;
   .

----------


## velomaster

[QUOTE=galinaarictova;54027465]*velomaster*,         

    ,         
   ;
   ;
  ;  ;
   ;
  ;
   .[/



 ,    ,  (.   ,   -   ),    !!!  ( - )    ,           .   , !        ,    !!!     ,   , ?

----------


## velomaster

,         ,     3 ( 1 ).....  ,    .... ?

----------


## echinaceabel

*galinaarictova*, 
   ""?         ,           .     -          .

----------


## velomaster

!          ,      . ,      ,    ,   .    19800 .,     4761 .-   ,      7 ,    ,      -    100%, ????  ,    -  .    ?   ,       ,       (  ,      ))))??????

----------


## MKRODION

!   :  ,    ,   (. 6 . 229.2  , . 3     ):
-      ,   ,  , ;
-       ,      () (   ),       ;
-  ,       .
            , ..       ,          .       .     -  (    ),           ,            ..      . .    : ,      /  .

----------


## -

, 72!   ,  ," "   ...          -       ,        .,12 ,   ( 26.06.13,  ,  )      . , , ,     .     ...  ,        "   ".     ,         - .  ,..   ,        ,      .
      ,    .      ( ,      ),   "  ?", "  ?",   ,-, -      ...
 ,,....     ?

----------


## CHek

> ,    .      ( ,      ),   "  ?", "  ?",   ,-, -      ...
> ,....     ?


  - .
   ,   ,    ,    ,     , .. , ,     ,   , ,   ,  .

----------


## BON30

!       2012    (  ).   3  ,      40%.   ,              .           (   )?   : ,      ?

----------

> !       2012    (  ).   3  ,      40%.   ,              .           (   )?   : ,      ?


       .
  ,    .    ,

----------


## Iriska2009

! , ,   : - (   )   .   ,         .     .      ?   :          (    )    1?  ,  -?       .    ?  - ,     .    .   ,    ?   !!! :Embarrassment:

----------


## lubezniy

> !       2012    (  ).   3  ,      40%.   ,              .           (   )?   : ,      ?


  ,    ?       -    .

----------


## 4erep

!
, ,   -     : "         2013   .    .        2014.     ,       2013       2014".

----------

4erep,     ,     .     2013    2013-

----------


## 72

???   ?   .

----------


## 4erep

> 4erep,     ,     .     2013    2013-


  2014



> ???   ?   .

----------


## Reddiska

, !
 ,     (),      .       ?       , , .

----------


## Storn

,

----------


## 72

> ,


+1.   .

----------


## Storn

:Big Grin:

----------


## Reddiska

* 72*,     .     -  04,  .     ?

----------

> *galinaarictova*, 
>    ""?


     ,    : " ,    "? ....  ""

----------

()   (    )     - ,         ,     04.   ,  ? ?    -1        ?   ,   ?

----------


## 4erep

.  .    .           -     ,     ?

----------


## smit857

.       .           .    ,      .  ,    .      .    .

----------


## PPogoda

!   ,     ,     -1   ,     ,       .      :    ,  ,   , , ,    .        ,   ,     3.24 ,        .      ,    ,  16  2014         -1,    4  2014,   29  2014,          (3 - ),     . .

----------


## 72

> .    .


 .   ,          .    ,    100%,     (     ,    50  ).

----------


## 72

> 


     ,     .

----------


## PPogoda

-1,         ,      ,            ,            ,     24 ,        .

----------


## 72

,       .       -1         .    .
,       ,    ,  ?

----------


## PPogoda

,            ,  68    ,   24    ,       125     ,   ,        ,      ,           !

----------


## 72

.

----------


## PPogoda

,   ()    , ,      ,     .

----------


## 72

> ,   ()    , ,      ,     .


 .

----------


## PPogoda

> -1,         ,      ,            ,            ,     24 ,        .


   ,    ????
 255. ,  ()   ,
   ,  ,  
  ,      

[   ] [ 25] [ 255]
 ,  ()   ,
   ,  ,  
  ,     ,
        (),   :

    ;

        ;

    -     
  .

 256.      

[   ] [ 25] [ 256]
1.             ,
          .

2.          
        .  

         .

----------


## 72

.       ,     -1,       ()???          \, ,  .

----------

> .       ,     -1,       ()???          \, ,  .


       ?

----------


## 72

> ** ?


     .     ,      ?      ?        ? :Smilie:

----------

> .     ,      ?      ?        ?


    .
      ,   ,    -.
   -   , -?  :Smilie:

----------


## PPogoda

> .
>       ,   ,    -.
>    -   , -?


  ,     - ,       ,   ,       .

----------


## 72

> 1.       , 2.    , 3.    -.
> 4.    -   , -?


1.   , ,      (     ).
2. . .1.
3.   , .   ,     .
4.          ,        .       ,        ,    .   ,      ,   ,    .

----------


## PPogoda

;     ,     ,    ,    3  ,    ,    ,   ,  ,    ,        ()        ,     2   , 2  4        ,     -1,      ,   .    ,     .225    .   .

----------


## 72

,   ,      .     . :Redface:

----------


## PPogoda

> ,   ,      .     .


  ,   ,  .

----------


## 2007

> .


      .     ,       ,     ,      .

----------


## 72

> .     ,       ,     ,      .


     .

----------


## PPogoda

> .     ,       ,     ,      .


   ,
      ,
      , 

   .
      ,      ,      ,    +,    / 5000 ,   ,      ,   .,  .

----------


## 72

> ,
>       ,
>       , 
> 
>    .
>       ,      ,      ,    +,    / 5000 ,   ,      ,   .,  .


   ,      - ,     .     -   ,     ,   .       .   .

----------


## PPogoda

> ,      - ,     .     -   ,     ,   .       .   .


  ,  ,    1,  ,      ,  ,     .

----------


## PPogoda

(  .)
    ,

----------

> .       ,     -1,       ()???          \, ,  .


          ?      !  ,

----------

> -1,         ,      ,            ,            ,     24 ,        .


  ,    ,    .
   .255     , ..  -1    ,  ,    ./ . 
  ,        -1,      .
    ,    .

----------


## PPogoda

> ,    ,    .
>    .255     , ..  -1    ,  ,    ./ . 
>   ,        -1,      .
>     ,    .


         .   . (          )     .227  ,   125-   , .3    /,  228. 229 ,               .       ,      ,       ,       ,     ,               ,      ,   ,  ,    ,  ,  ,  .
        24.10.2002   73
           ,  -1 ,
       : 
    .

 :

  ;
   ;
     ;
   ;
    .
    :

 , ,   ,
 , ;
  , , ;
       ;
   , , ;
   ;

    :

   ();
      ;
   ;
    (  );
    ;
    / .

     -     ,   
    ,      
    .

----------


## 72

> ,            ,  68    ,   24    ,       125     ,   ,        ,      ,           !






> ,     ,   .       .   .


   ,  ,    .   ""   ,      .    68 ,    .

----------


## 72

> -


      ?

----------


## PPogoda

> ?


   ,      ,       ,       ,     ,               ,      ,   ,  ,    ,  ,  ,  .

    ,    ,  ,      ,    ,   ( ,         ,      ,        ,    ,      ,        ,        ,      )  ,

----------


## PPogoda

> ,  ,    .   ""   ,      .    68 ,    .


    ,  ,    ,      ,          ,       3 ,      ,      ,    ,          ,      12 ,       6 .  ,     ,   .      ,     ,     .

----------

> .   .


,  .
   ,        ,   .
   ,   ?    ?
          "".

----------


## 72

> ?
>           "".


    .

----------


## ___

> ,     -1,       ()???


 231.     ,     

   ,     ,   ( )   ,          ,   (      ),        - ,        ,  ,         (      ),           ,               ,    ,    ,       .            ( )    .
( .    18.07.2011 N 242-)

----------


## 72

> (      ),        - ,        ,  ,         (      ),


       ?

----------


## PPogoda

> .


:     1  04.06.2014     .

----------


## 72

99,9%    .  .

----------


## PPogoda

> 99,9%    .  .


     ,     ,     .,

----------


## PPogoda



----------


## PPogoda



----------


## PPogoda



----------

> 99,9%    .  .


.    .
  . 
        .
 " ", ,   .
 ,      .
    ,        -

----------


## ___

,              ,  .
      ?
    ?       -     , ,    ,     ,  ..  
     ?
  , , , ? 
         ,  ,  . 231



> ,


      , ,       .

----------


## PPogoda

,  ,  . 231

      , ,       .[/QUOTE]

----------


## ___

> 


 .



> ,     ,         (     )               ,   ,     .


         .
   -  , 295 ,   -   ,    ,         ,        .

----------

!   .  :     ( - )          (         (     )).    ,      .   ,  ,    ,    .                   .         ,  100%                  .   ,   ,      ,  -     .   ,    ?

----------


## Storn



----------


## PPogoda

> 99,9%    .  .


  ,     5    ,      ,    3.24        ,    ,    ,       .      ,          ,    ,       100 % ,   ,     .

----------


## ___

> ,    ,       .


. 
3.                        ,    2      21.07.1997 N 116- (.  02.07.2013) ,    : 
1  -   
2  -  
3  -  
4  -  .
4.             .

----------


## PPogoda

> . 
> 3.                        ,    2      21.07.1997 N 116- (.  02.07.2013) ,    : 
> 1  -   
> 2  -  
> 3  -  
> 4  -  .
> 4.             .


   ,          ,    ,        .       ,     ,   ,  ,         .

----------


## ___

1,2,3 . 
 -       , 1 . .?

----------


## PPogoda

> 1,2,3 . 
>  -       , 1 . .?


     1  2014  1 .,    ,     .             ,    .     ,     ,   ,    50         ,        .

----------


## ___

,       ,    ,     .

----------


## PPogoda

-   .             2, 3    .      .

----------


## PPogoda

> 99,9%    .  .


 72       ,    ,      ,

----------


## PPogoda

> .    .
>   . 
>         .
>  " ", ,   .
>  ,      .
>     ,        -


  !     ,   ,    ,        ,   !     .      ,     ,  .     (      ,  , ,)   3 , 5, 9  ,     ,    ,  ,   ,   ,     ,    ,  ,         12  2014,          ..       ,       ,   () ,     ,         ,    ,       -    ,,    ,    , 50 -50 %  ,   ,     %   (),         ,   ,      ,          ,    ,           ,        ,   -1       ,        .         ,   ,    ,       ,       ,    ,     ,     ,         ,                ,    ,     ,  ,       ,         , ,         ,      -1   ,         ,     ,     ,      ,      ,    ,     ,   ,        ,      ,,     , " "             .         .     ,        ,       ,  ,,  .   ,   ,,   .

----------


## PPogoda

,  ,  .

----------


## 72

> ,  ,  .


   ?

----------


## PPogoda

> ?


  29

----------


## 72

.        ... :Wow: 
 .

----------

[QUOTE=      ,     ,  . 
[/QUOTE]     ,     ,  ,  ,    ,   ,     ,         ,   .  .

----------


## PPogoda

> ,     ,  ,  ,    ,   ,     ,         ,   .  .


        ,    ,       (14.57; 3 ; 15.04; 16.14; 16.20; 16.25; 16.35; 16.38)
  ,   ,   ,      , ..   ( )      ,     ,    ,    , , ,         ,          ,     (   )    .
        ,        ,   30    ,   .,    ,     ,  ,   .



 29     ,           .    .  .

  ,    ,   ,    (     ),       1 ,       .            ,      ,         .

   ,    ,      ..

      ,     ,   .
     ,      , ,      ,          ,     ,    ,   ,    ,        ,       ,   ,     ,  7 ,   ,     ,    30  ,     .

     / ,    ,   , , ,  ,     ,        .

, ,      24+24,            ,

----------


## 1

!       :

----------


## PPogoda

> .        ...
>  .


  25 .

----------


## PPogoda

* 72*,   ,  ,        ,

----------


## Storn



----------


## romelena

, .             .     .  ,    ,   - ,     ,       .     ,   "",       .  ,      ,           -    .         ,   ,     ,      .    2014         ,    , ,       .      ,  ,       .       ,   15        .       ,       .     ,       ,      .   2015       ,      .  -    ,    (       ),    :     ...    ,       , .    2014 ,    2015, ,           ,         -  .        ,   ?

----------


## romelena

*Storn*, !    !      ,     .  :    ,                       , ..      2014 ,        2015 ,   ?    .

----------


## 13

,  ,   .   .   .       ????

----------


## Storn

?

----------


## inna64

.     -   -    ...  ,       .2 .    4 .,       .    .      .  ?

----------


## ni_mironenko

72 ,    , 11.12.2017.        ,  ,   ,       ,     ,     .    ,   08.01.2018   , ,    .    0 ,    .   7 , 2    .     ,      .   ,        ,  .

----------


## Storn

-          ,

----------


## ni_mironenko

,  ,      .   ,

----------

> -          ,


  ,     11.12,     ,    ,   .

----------

> ,     11.12,     ,    ,   .


 ,       .
   ,    ,         ... ,       ...    .
,     ,     -   ?
,   ?  ?  ? ?   ?
 - 7   ?       ?

----------

.
   01.09.2018  ,     .
       .      . 
 ,    ,   .     01.09.2018  21.09.2018.   04.         12.15    ,    . 

      .        .    . 
   ?

----------


## Storn



----------

> 


      01.

----------

> 


    ,   . 
    04    .    ,     ? 
     11     12.15.     .        21 .  .

----------

.
:  ,  ,         .   - .   10 .    - 30 %  .
         ,    -1  :     ,          ...           . 
     ,    ,   . 
:        -1  .  ?      ,           ??

----------

> .
> :  ,  ,         .   - .   10 .    - 30 %  .
>          ,    -1  :     ,          ...           . 
>      ,    ,   . 
> :        -1  .  ?      ,           ??


        ()     ?

----------


## doubtpoint

"    ,          ... "     ?       "     ?".

        .          .                .


PS: "  " -     - ,             - "     " - :Frown:

----------

> PS: "  " -     - ,             - "     " -


        ? 
     ,

----------

!    ,  ,  ,    .   ,  ()    / 4      (   )      4-  15  2               .          !              -  .       4-     ?       (     !

----------


## mashaboyarina

.  .      .    .     .    .         .      ,    .     .   .       2        ?

----------

> .  .      .    .     .    .         .      ,    .     .   .       2        ?


.      .   ,   ,  ,

----------


## stepanponamar

,     .      ,  ,    .     .         ,          .         ,      ,  ,              .         -      .

----------

